# Cheat Days



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2003)

Okay, so for the first time in a long time I didn't just have a cheat meal, I had a cheat day. My first semester law school finals are over and I just flew home today. I know that one cheat day is not going to kill ya, but after being sick the past two days and now a cheat day, I sure am feeling guilty.  So, my question is, how many of you have actually seen positive results after a cheat day? Sort of like a body shock type deal.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2003)

Many people see results from a chaet day.  Leptin honey!   Although fat doesn't raiise leptin like carbs do, many will see POSITIVE results due to raise in leptin.

On that note.  DOn't worry.  1 day won't hurt you.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 15, 2003)

as long as you aren't eating Jif peanut butter!!!! 

MUahahahaha, jk Jodi!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL!  I remember that thread 

Cheat days are good for you man.  Whoever said they were bad is crazy.  As long as you go back to your routine, there should be no problem.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have one major cheat a week. But that's all.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cheat days are needed for phsycological reasons.  Eating clean 365 days a year would drive anyone mad.  I have one every week.  Cutting or bulking.  My bulk cheats are pretty nasty though.  In terms of refeeds I eat clean but still have a cheat making sure I keep an eye on fat.  Ha Ha.  I can get away with it easily though since I'm lean.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2003)

I actually did eat some stuff that is good for a refeed though lol. 99% fat free wheat bran blueberry muffins and a low fat cinnamon roll.  Jodi, when you move to AZ, check out www.traderjoes.com. Awesome store. I've been going there for years.


----------



## jeanice (Dec 16, 2003)

I actually refed/cheated today, i felt a lil woozy...not use to grease! but it makes you feel great and it wont be that hard for diet the next few days...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

A refeed is suppose to be low fat, not greasy.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2003)

Er yah. Refeeds are as low-fat as possile.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

If you can fit in the diet it can be done.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a cheat say everyday.  It is working out beautifully for me!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good one P.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have a cheat say everyday.  It is working out beautifully for me!!


Your bulking silly.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks man, I am trying as hard as I can.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 17, 2003)

I have to admit. I cheat everyday at diner time. I eat whatever my wife cooks, and also consume my one can of Pepsi.. I do eat clean and drink water for the other part of the day.. I'ts not the best thing for me but it's winter time..CP>>>>


----------



## jeanice (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, if you can fit in the fat grams like Don said it is possible to have grease...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

I dunno about ya but Im eating a whole damn pizza today.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> Yes, if you can fit in the fat grams like Don said it is possible to have grease...


What is that suppose to mean?  A refeed is not a cheat day.  A cheat day is a cheat day.  A refeed is a day or low fat, high carbs, moderate protein.  Not grease.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 17, 2003)

There goes Jodi ruining all of our fun... 

Jodi is the mother type on these boards for all us slackers


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> I actually refed/cheated today, i felt a lil woozy...not use to grease! but it makes you feel great and it wont be that hard for diet the next few days...



When did we say grease was ok on refeed day?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can do it on 2.0.  Since the deficit is so big you can load on all types of food but not to extremities on fat of course.  If you can get pizza which is some around 6 grams of fat per slice and you have about 50 grams of fat to play with how in the hell can you not fit a cheat food in?  Read 2.0 please its specifically indicates that you can eat pizza and bagels.  

2.0 is not ideal for a women because the deficit is so huge.  A women could do it though if they include more cardio.  You diet for around 3 3/4 and half days till total depetion.  Acutally till you reach ketosis.  After your evening workout you start a huge carb load which end in 24 to 30 hours.   In my shoes that would be well over 1200 grams of carbs.  I could keep fat low but I rather have some junk also.  Protein 1 gram per lb of bodywieght.

Of course just about everyone here carb cycles so a cheat would probably not work well.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

Don- I have read UD 2.0 and I wasnt refering to that. (Good plan though- debating about trying it myself) I was refering to Jeanice and fats, in particular, hence I quoted her post.
Jeanice has been pming me for advice and HER refeeds do not include high fat. So I am wondering why she was eating grease

Also, she is not carb cycling.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

And this quote seems contradicting



> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> 
> 2.0 is not ideal for a women because the deficit is so huge.  A women could do it though if they include more cardio.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

What I meant is it says that no one should diet under 1200 cals.  It also says you should cut cals 50% from maintenence.  Lyle says this because some women maintain at 1800 cals.  If a women would do that they would have to eat 900 cals on 2.0.  So he suggest to eat a bit more cals but more cardio may be required.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, I do recall that. He states one should not really go below 1200 cals. As for the refeed-Even still with the 50g fat allowance- it will go fast if you are truly counting you numbers, but on the same note can allow for one "bad" treat.

I cant imagine eatting primarily protein and a few fish oil caps for 4 days. I know he says 50g carbs are allowed as well- but I have never gone below 1600 cals on my worst cutting diets. Even ones that included carb ups. To me the punishment of the harshly strict diet combined with weights and cardio for women is not really worth 24 hours of carbs. I prefer the carb cycle where the insanity is only a day. However, I am sure this diet works great and looks to yield terrific results. But pyschologically I would never be able to stick to it without being a bitch most of the week


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ha Ha.  Ive done this before so I can deal with it.  Personally I do about 80 g of carbs and train crazy to deplete.  

Im having a haaaaaaaaaard time eating all this shyt as you read this.  I still have like 600 grams to go and i already ate a whole pizza.  My goal is about 1300 grams of carbs.  I may just drink of ton of sugar and call it a day.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

I can do 1300g carbs easily
Bagels
PASTA
Lucky Charms *fuq the fructose/sucrose ordeal*
More Pasta
Caramel Popcorn
Wetzels Pretzels in the mall

Oh darn now I am all worked up


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Lucky Charms *fuq the fructose/sucrose ordeal*
> *_


_*



 

Im seriouly laughing out of my seat.  I havent touched fructose at all.  I guess youre right though.  I do not believe fructose is that bad of a idea.*_


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> 
> 
> Im seriouly lauging out of my seat.  I havent touched fructose at all.  I guess youre right though.  I do not believe fructose is that bad of a idea.



What? 

LMAO
Well my guess is if you had some- you would not be having a 600g carb issue with only a few hours to go


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

I already ate a crapload of Cocoa Rice Crispies.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I already ate a crapload of Cocoa Rice Crispies.



Ick. Get soem real chocolate cereal: COCOA PEBBLES

Ok I am leaving this thread as it may potentiallly damage my no carb day. Buh-bye


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

LOL.. ok.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

> *fuq the fructose/sucrose ordeal*


 Do we need to do a lesson on Fructose?


----------

